

Cloud9: Node.js-powered IDE in the sky - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1186042992/cloud9-node-js-powered-ide-in-the-sky

======
newsisan
Submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1727098>

